# Will a PC AGP video card work in a Mac G4 tower?



## thestratman (Sep 25, 2002)

I have a fairly new Radeon 8500 video card (the 128 MB version) in my PC. I need to replace the card in my G4 to get my new cinema display to work. Will the PC Radeon card work in the G4 tower? It has an AGP slot for the video card. I am just wondering if there is a difference between Mac and PC AGP cards?

Thanks!


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

Okay your G4 Mac has an AGP slot... so your only problem will be getting a driver of sorts, and since Macs don't use drivers, I say contact Radeon just to be safe ( don't want you wasting $300 on a Graphics card you can't return because it's open) but I say go for it....


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Yes the card will work, as valiant noted however, ATi may not have valid extensions for it to work on the Mac... the only exception being OSX, for which the Linux drivers "should" work.. I'd email ATi directly to find out if that particular card will give you more then just VGA quality graphics.


----------



## danny_inabox (Jan 29, 2008)

hi-
can any of you dudes help me out here:
i have an intel mac pro (2x2 ghz dual core intel xeon) running osx 10.4.11 - i DID have a copy of final cut studio 2 which i ran without a problem on my computer.

then i had troubles so i had to wipe my computer clean and reinstall everything. i reinstalled studio 2 but now it when i try to start it up it says:

'this software requires certain hardware or software which is missing
-power macintosh g4/350megahertz (Mhz), or faster.
-AGP graphics card.'


this exact copy of final cut ran fine on my computer before i reinstalled osx. so i dont know what has changed.
the final cut is downloaded. and my mac is second hand and i dont really know whats in it?

i was refered to this site where someone might be able to help me.
i dont really know about computers but i need to be editing again as soon as possible.

thanks for any help you can give me.
bye.


----------



## drakewolfe (Jan 29, 2010)

If you google insanely mac you will find open drivers and tools to allow for PC video cards to work. It should be the first or second link.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The thread is from 2002 

Closed


----------

